# Grip in shirt compared to raw



## jnatale3 (Mar 18, 2022)

Do any of you that bench equipped feel that you can do more with a closer grip? Maybe because I can’t get to the further out grip I usually have but was curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 18, 2022)

I always used the max legally wide grip when I benched in a shirt.  I never had an issue reaching that grip on my own but you may need someone to help you get your hands all the way to the rings.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I always used the max legally wide grip when I benched in a shirt. I never had an issue reaching that grip on my own but you may need someone to help you get your hands all the way to the rings.



Apparently this shirt must be the proper fit because I actually had trouble reaching all the way out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 18, 2022)

jnatale3 said:


> Apparently this shirt must be the proper fit because I actually had trouble reaching all the way out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I would say so yes.  With the older shirts it wasn't as much of an issue.  With the newer generation shirts I see this a lot.  The chest plates are most stronger/tighter making it difficult to reach all the way out.


----------

